

Working with Search or NLP? Here are some cool datasets to mine - diegogomes
http://myeverwrite.com/working-with-search-or-nlp-here-are-some-cool-datasets-to-mine/

======
diegogomes
Another cool related list can be found here:
[http://www.datawrangling.com/some-datasets-available-on-
the-...](http://www.datawrangling.com/some-datasets-available-on-the-web)

------
mseo
The AOL Dataset doesn't exist any longer. Most of the other datasets are from
Yahoo, where you only get access with an university verification.

~~~
diegogomes
You can download it here: <http://www.gregsadetsky.com/aol-data/>

------
mangini
Cool! a nice collection of datasets if you need training data for your NLP or
Information Retrieval algorithm. Kudos!

